# Lyme disease in Georgia



## au7126

Do we have any members on here that have contracted Lyme disease from tick bite in Georgia?Just had my annual physical and my doc says we do not have it in our state.


----------



## Philbow

About 30 years ago I was bitten by a tick on the back of my neck. The lymph glands on that side bitten blew up to the size of grapes. I felt miserable, ached all over and had a low grade fever. Went to the Doctor and the Doctor said "I can test you for Lyme's but the prescription I'm giving you will work on all the tick borne diseases so do you want to pay for the test?" Me "no". 
I cannot say I have had Lyme's disease but there are several tick transmitted diseases in addition to Lyme's with similar symptoms and treatment (and long term effects if not treated) of which I've had one case.
Tick scare me much more than snakes. Long live permethrin.


----------



## revrandyf

My wife had it about 14 years ago....at least that is what her doctor called it and that is what he treated her for.  We were living in Terrell County at the time.


----------



## au7126

Covered with spray and showered as soon as I came home on Saturday. Showered again Sunday and found this one on Monday morning. He had not been there long so I think he was riding in truck and got me Sunday night as I sat in the seat.


----------



## Steve762us

Philbow said:


> Long live permethrin.



That stuff is GREAT...long term clothing treatment, keeps ticks and chiggers off, and repels mosquitoes too (not sure about the southeast sandgnats), without odor. I've used straight water based permethrin (with no other insecticides) for yard/garden, diluted down, for treating clothing for years. Same stuff, just a lot cheaper than the stuff sold for clothing use.  Has relatively low toxicity for mammals, even in liquid yard-use concentration.


----------



## ryan_beasley

It's definitely here in our state.  For once, maybe your physician should use Google.


----------



## westcobbdog

search old threads, Members have had it for sure and posted it up.


----------



## frydaddy40

Trust me      IT IS HERE.


----------



## Summit259

my step dad got it a few years back, he runs a farm in macon county.


----------



## 308-MIKE

there's something that worries me more than lyme disease, take abtibiotics as ordered and chances are, you'll be fine. there are some unlucky people who have long term consequences. but, there's a guy on the tradtional archery forum who got bit by a tick years ago, now he's allergic to mammalian meat. he can't eat beef, pork, lamb, deer etc, or he has a severe allergic reaction. he has to eat fowl, and fish, of course along with vegetables. i initially read that it was permanent, but i've read a couple articles where it may be fading away in people after a period of time, but they aren't sure.


----------



## GLS

My brother-in-law got it living on Cumberland Island doing bobcat research in the 1990's.  It knocked him for a loop.


----------



## EthanJ

It's definitely here.


----------



## Deerhead

OH its here my friend had it.


----------



## Ihunt

Doctors make mistakes too. The smart ones learn. Others think they are smarter than us and have I AM A DOCTOR mentality. If he refuses to learn that it's here I would look for another doctor.


----------



## watermedic

I am going through the testing now. My doc isn't the most patient friendly person. He asked if I have ever been bitten by a tick.

I replied hundreds of times. He looked at me like "yeah right". 

So I go through the whole spill about how much time I spend in the woods between hunting and tracking deer. He has this lost look on his face. I know that I'm not getting anywhere so I just go with the flow. All the tests came back negative (which according to the board of health is a marginal test at best).

So now I am not sure what to do. I have a major loss of energy, constant headaches, joint pain, vision issues, etc.  I do have good days and bad days. Just not up to my normal level.


----------



## JustUs4All

Change Doctors.


----------



## jsrogers

Just let me say one thing. I know someone that was told for 2 years she did not have it. She was test 3 times for it and all test came back negative. She was so sick that her hands and head were shaking and was confined to a wheel chair as her way of getting around. She finally done her on research and found a doctor in Maryland that only treats tick related illnesses. She had to take strong antibiotics give at the hospital every week for six months and is able to live a normal life but she still has flare ups and has to take a round of antibiotics every now and then. The reason I know this I got bit by 2 ticks last year had have been sick for seven months. I've had the blood work sent of for testing and am waiting now to see if have the lymes or what.


----------



## Stroker

Daughter had it. Took six months and three doctors before she was diagnosed. She's fully recovered now but could have related health issues in the future. Another friend had it, was sick for over a year before doctors got it under control. He was told he could have symptoms or a relapse at any time for the rest of his life. Both lived it in middle Georgia when they were diagnosed with it.


----------



## PappyHoel

It didn't used to be here.  About 10 years ago the 1st reported cases in Ga started to appear.  The cdc has the stats on reported cases.  Ga is near the bottom but it's here.  I think your doc needs to update his knowledge base.  I also think that's why folks in this thread have trouble getting ga docs to recognize it.


----------



## GA DAWG

I have a buddy who has it. He was a taxidermist and use to be on here. It has severely crippled him. I guess they didn't find it quick enough. He can't work can't do much of nothing. Gets streaks where he can't remember anything. Can't drive has to go to doctors all the time. Like your doctor the state must not recognize it either. He can't get any help or hadn't last I heard. Terrible situation for him and his family


----------



## BowanaLee

Its here and its hard to diagnose and treat. Most doctors don't know how. It hides from antibiotics in a dormant stage and has to be treated in pulse doses because it can only be killed while active. 
You can probably diagnose yourself better than a doctor and test are notoriously wrong ? Brain fog or word searching is a good symptom for chronic Lyme.
Listen to an expert teach doctors. https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLh62vqnD8ec_LSeDbPMosTfGEd-Pt8vo9&v=tMWCvJWVFDs
Heres the different types of spirochete that ticks carry. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uNIVpy677A&index=22&list=PLh62vqnD8ec_LSeDbPMosTfGEd-Pt8vo9


----------



## watermedic

Lee,

I tried to tell him that the symptoms come and go. He argued that Lyme disease doesn't do that. 

I was so sick a couple of weeks ago I almost went to the emergency room. By the time I could see the doctor the symptoms were gone.


----------



## QuackAddict

watermedic said:


> Lee,
> 
> I tried to tell him that the symptoms come and go. He argued that Lyme disease doesn't do that.
> 
> I was so sick a couple of weeks ago I almost went to the emergency room. By the time I could see the doctor the symptoms were gone.



You definitely need to go see another doctor. There are plenty of bad doctors out there that think they know everything and are going to do things their own way. I am in pharmaceutical sales and see it all the time. There are plenty of doctors that I call on that I would not trust to take care of me or my family. Shoot me a PM about where you live and I'll try to help you find another doctor if you would like.


----------



## BowanaLee

watermedic said:


> Lee,
> 
> I tried to tell him that the symptoms come and go. He argued that Lyme disease doesn't do that.
> 
> I was so sick a couple of weeks ago I almost went to the emergency room. By the time I could see the doctor the symptoms were gone.



I went to a specialist near dekalb medical center and they said Lyme isn't around here and wouldn't see me unless I was diagnosed by another doctor. I wasted my time going to that appointment. I don't have insurance and pay out of pocket. Finally went to some family "doctors" and got my hands on some doxycycline. Took it 3 weeks then pulse dosed myself for several more. On a week then off a week. Until I ran out. That stuff don't like me. I feel better now but some times I feel like it might be coming back ? Not sure but nothing like it was before though. I think I've had it for years ? What got me was, when I got a tic on me it was like a booster shot. I immediately had achy joints and foggy thinking but it went away in a day or 2. Never had a bulls eye rash I can think of but plenty of big red spots around bites. I wouldn't do it like I did. Keep trying to find a doctor that knows how to treat it. Family doctors try to treat you a few weeks and let it go. I think you can imagine how I got enough for my treatment.


----------



## watermedic

I have had it for a long time. Just wasn't sure what it was. I am almost positive now. Just need a doc to cooperate.


----------



## ucfireman

I believe its here and Drs just don't know what it is and misdiagnose it. 
GON also had an article about a tick disease that make you allergic to red meat, I researched it and that would suck!


----------



## EuroTech

I got bitten a few years ago in even with taking precautions and thought I was going to die ! I had muscle aches and sweated like crazy  for eight nights in a row,went to the doc and lucky for me he is a bow hunter and had just taken a refresher on tick born illnesses.
After a shot he assured me it would solve the problem but I had to take a round of antibiotics before I got better.
The biggest fear I have in the woods is being bitten by a infectious tick!!!


----------



## coltc

I've had it. Doxycycline for 30 days. 
Felt terrible with flu like symptoms. I had swollen glands in my groin area, no energy and low grade fever. The doxycycline would make me so nauseous after I would take it. They still check me for it on every yearly blood test. If you think you may have it, see a doctor who will listen to you. It's nothing to play around with.


----------



## PROPGUN

Contracted rocky mountain spotted fever from the first tick bite I ever received. Never had the spots, but had the bulls-eye pattern about 6" across for maybe 12 hours after the bite. Few weeks later started getting headaches and felt dizzy, almost like even a light blow to the head was going to knock me out. Had the test done, put on doxy just in case, and confirmed the diagnoses four days later.

Came from a golf course in Peachtree City.


----------



## hdgapeach

Read one of the posts that said it's been around around 10 years in GA.  I got lyme in 1994 while clearing land in Butts County.  Flu like symptoms that wouldn't go away.  I could manage the symptoms with doses of Motrin about every 6 to 8 hours but, if I ever neglected to take a dose, symptoms would come back as soon as the med wore off.

Lucky for me, I went to an ol' country doc in LaGrange that had dealt with lyme disease before and he shot me full of antibiotics for a while.  I haven't had a relapse or a reaction to another bite since, thank God!

Priority one for you is to find a decent doctor that gives a hoot about his patients health that, hopefully, has worked with lyme disease before.


----------



## owl

my sister in law had lyme disease Pike Co. area was on antibiotics for about 6 months, she had it for a while before being treated for it. I was checked for it about 25 years ago by the health dept. I was negative. Area around the bite can look very angry and or have a bulls eye rash around it


----------



## GLS

Here's an in depth article relating to the controversy among doctors in treating Lymes Disease.
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2013/07/01/the-lyme-wars


----------



## oppthepop

It is FOR SURE here - my wife and son have both had it but thankfully caught it in time, but my wife does get small relapses from it. Have a friends wife who almost died from it before a doctor would help her. Very sad that the GA medical community refuses to believe what is the truth.


----------



## Darkhorse

My son got it 15 to 20 years ago on a turkey hunt at Piedmont. I felt a couple crawling on me and got them before they got me. Then back at the tent there several crawing up the tent walls. We took off for Round Oak and bought some Permanone and deep woods off.
I treated the tent and our clothing. The next morning I showed him showed him how to protect himself but being 14 he didn't really listen and did a partial job around the ankles.
It only took a couple of days before the bullseye started to show itself on his ankle. We took him to the hospital in Macon County where they diagnosed it and started him on medication.
So far he seems to have made a complete recovery.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Here is a thread on this forum in the on topic section

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=769909

I know three people that have had Lyme disease......One was an administrator here on this forum.

I think as whole Lyme disease is under reported in Georgia


----------



## austanj

The gentleman on here that mentioned his friend is now allergic to meat because of a certain tick. That would be the lonestar tick that causes that and we most certainly have those in ga. I have heard of a few people who can't eat meat anymore because of that.


----------



## shakey gizzard

There are more and more cases every year. Hard to diagnose and can lurk in your system for years! I'd rather deal with rattlers and black panthers ! Homey don't play wit ticks!


----------



## BrokenPaddle

I got lyme disease from a tick bite in Hall county this spring.  It is definitely here in GA; I know 3 people that have contracted it from tick bites from Hall to Cherokee.


----------



## rutnbuk

Yep- as others have said it is here but don't ask the CDC...I got very sick in August this year and I rarely get sick at all.  Running trail cameras I had had a few tick bites.  Long story short- I tested positive for Lyme had treatment and now I feel better but this stuff is tricky can come back after a dormant stage.  Now I am truly anxious about going into the woods before winter after 45 years of never given it a thought.


----------



## 95g atl

Steve762us said:


> Has relatively low toxicity for mammals, even in liquid yard-use concentration.



read it is highly toxic to CATS....meow.


----------



## Fletch

I am in SC but thought for sure I had Lymes (ran at 55% and never higher) and convinced my Doc to do the full blood test for tick borne illnesses (had a bite that had refused to heal for 10 months)........good news no Lymes....bad news Rocky Mtn Spotted Fever. Lucky to have natural resistance but 3 months of antibiotics before tested clear.......next step was a pump. Hate those little fockers!


----------



## goblue

Member of our club was diagnosed last year with Lymes disease. Our club is located in Screven/Jenkins country and was lucky enough to get an early diagnosis here in Fl. Called the state to report it and they advised him there were 6 reported cases and he told them to make it 7! Sent the results in from the Dr to someone in the state and thank god he has no lingering effects.


----------

